# Any fellow Aberdonians out there?



## Liffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all, I have been nosing on here for a few weeks now and finally decided to join up! It seems really supportive and I sense this is what we all need during this trying time...
Well, I have had my 2nd injection of Bursereline tonight. Hubby did first two but think I'm going to try myself tomorrow night. Incidentally, I found the stomach (a lot more fat!) to be far less painful than injecting on the thigh. No side effects yet I don't think?! Anyone else out there on similar timings? Would love to hear from you. Thanks   x


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi again Liffy!
You're in the right place for some   going through treatment. The Aberdeen/shire/north ladies post on three different boards. One is those contemplating/undergoing treatment, one for bumps and babies and one for our meet up arrangements    (although most of us tend to gatecrash all three!). Come over and join us!


----------



## Liffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Tissyblue, 

Thanks for that, like I say I'm new to the site and wasn't quite sure if I was posting in the right place or not! Am guessing as I have just started on burserelin (day 3 injection survived!) I would join the babies and bumps section, but where can i find it for Aberdonian ladies? (sorry, probably being a bit thick...will blame it as a side effect!)

Thanks and look forward to joining you once I know how to! 

Liffy x


----------



## fionamc (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Liffy,

Good luck with your treatment. As Tissy says, you can post on any of the threads, but there is one for people waiting for/having treatment. I will hopefully manage a link to it!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255466.84

Hope that helps!


----------

